# MARCH MADNESS - EB.com Bracket Challange



## DVINNY (Mar 12, 2012)

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/group/104992/invitation?key=1e34174bb9355030

GROUP ID: 104992

Password: steaknbj


----------



## goodal (Mar 12, 2012)

100% this year baby!!


----------



## bradlelf (Mar 12, 2012)

Im in ... Paying tribute to my Cincinnati Bearcats and Yancy Gates; Mr. one punch knock out.


----------



## willsee (Mar 12, 2012)

Infrared Cards time


----------



## ktulu (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in. Too bad my Crimson Tide will quickly exit.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2012)

At least your crimson tide made it. LSU is in the Sally-better-luck-next-year tournament... where the Tigers will quickly exit.


----------



## EAZY (Mar 12, 2012)

f'n UW. Fortunately, I will be in Portland for the 2nd and 3rd round games so that will ease the pain.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2012)

Picked a bracket every year since 2003, why stop now?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2012)

Picks entered:

I have Kentucky, Florida State, Missouri, and Carolina as my final four with Carolina beating Missouri for the championship.

This year's bracket seems harder than in years past. It might just be that I've been watching too much ESPN though...


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in. I expect to either win it all or be in last place. We'll see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I am in it to win it .... lots of good basketball this year!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in too!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 13, 2012)

If yur not first........yur last...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 14, 2012)

That was a pretty epic start last night. WKU came back from a 16 point deficit in the last 5 minutes of the game, and BYU won after being down by as many as 25.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone have a link to where we can watch the games online?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2012)

I've only been able to find places that live-stream the scoreboard.

Go UNC!!!


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ Fuck Carolina

that is all.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 15, 2012)

ktulu said:


> Anyone have a link to where we can watch the games online?


In past years CBS used to stream all the games online.

Maybe this is the same thing

http://www.ncaa.com/march-madness

I'm not going to try it out since I'm in the office an I'm sure streaming live broadcast would put me on the IT blacklist.

:Chris:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2012)

Games can be watched here:

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> ^^ Fuck Carolina
> 
> that is all.


I will be sure to watch every Clemson game in this year's tourney...


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 15, 2012)

Dead f*cking last. Well, at least I never had a chance to get my hopes up. :woot:


----------



## ktulu (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh man that was bad.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank god ISU took out UConn!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow - my bracket is rapidly falling apart ... but then so must everyone else's if I am No. 1 in the EB.com pool. :wave2:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2012)

^^^^ agreed


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Who's #1 in the bracket?! :w00t:

I have to brag now before it all falls apart .....


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm gonna use the 'late rise to the top' strategy.

we'll see how that works out for me...


----------



## OSUguy98 (Mar 19, 2012)

didn't get in this year, but I'm running the pool here at work... 57 people in... NO ONE picked the Duke-Lehigh upset.... only one picked the Missouri-Norfolk State upset... killed alot of brackets...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

How am I still #1 though I can earn THE LEAST possible points?! :beat:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 19, 2012)

just lucky i guess?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 19, 2012)

The guy leading my work pool has Duke winning it all. You just did well in the first 2 rounds...but the later rounds are worth more points.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2012)

I got 12/16 in the Sweet 16 in the office pool.

Freaky Friday helped me. Still got all my Final 4 intact.

First weekend is for the little guys, second weekend is for the big guys.

I'm still peeved my mid-major didn't make the NIT though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

Amazingly, my bracket is completely busted yet I am still ranked #1. I guess that makes me one of the walking dead - just waiting for the next surge of games to pack catch up to me. :-/


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 20, 2012)

VT, I have 13/16 and ALL 8 Elite 8 still alive.

fingers crossed, but this is where things usually crumble for me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2012)

I usually do great on the first Thur and Fri, then bomb on the weekend. This is uncharted territory for me.

My E8 round is also still intact.


----------



## goodal (Mar 20, 2012)

OK. Maybe 100% was a little optimistic.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 20, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> I expect to either win it all or be in last place.


So far my predication is accurate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2012)

Final 4 still intact and only lost 1 Elite 8 team. I'm up in my office pool and have the chance to win the most remaining games.

How will I screw it up this year?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 23, 2012)

Michigan State just tanked mine last night


----------



## ktulu (Mar 23, 2012)

Out of the basement! Still have a fighting chance.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 23, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> Michigan State just tanked mine last night


X2


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2012)

And my bracket is done.

Wisconsin broke my heart last night......


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 23, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan State just tanked mine last night
> ...


GO CARDS!


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 23, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan State just tanked mine last night
> ...


X3


----------



## willsee (Mar 23, 2012)

Russ See TV. My bracket doesn't matter as long as the Infrared Cards keep winning. Big East 2-1 vs Big Ten yesterday


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2012)

kevo_55 said:


> And my bracket is done.
> 
> Wisconsin broke my heart last night......


Agreed. With Bucky and Marquette out of the running, no need to watch any more March madness. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2012)

My east &amp; west regions are both dead now. I still have hope left with UNC and Kentucky/Baylor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 24, 2012)

Louisville in the Final Four. Got 1 of my teams in, let's see if Ohio State can keep my mojo rising tonight.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 24, 2012)

*C-A-R-D-S!*


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2012)

OH-IO!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 25, 2012)

Moving on up! Sitting in 6th with the 3rd highest points possible. The 2 ahead of me and I all have different teams in the championship game so it should be good!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2012)

I picked the Final Four totally correct. This is the first time running an office pool, which I have done for 6-7 years, where I have escaped from the first weekend.


----------



## willsee (Mar 26, 2012)

So f'ing pumped right now

It's like Christmas week


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2012)

Kentucky looks brutal, NC looked like a fraction of its former self without their point guard. You knew they were in trouble just watching the Ohio game.

Looking forward to the Kansas-Ohio State rematch. Ohio State kept it very close during the regular season, and did so without Sullinger. Him lingering around the paint really changes the movement of their offense.


----------



## goodal (Mar 26, 2012)

I expected the UK/Baylor game to be at least entertaining. UK didnt have to play the last 10 min and still won by 14 points. Looking forward to making Pitino regret working in Louisville on Saturday!


----------



## willsee (Mar 26, 2012)

Why Louisville/Kentucky is the best rivalry in college basketball:

http://www.sbnation....pari-dream-game


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 26, 2012)

Very good match-ups in the final four.

This is interesting. Louisville and Kentucky both looked real good, that game should be a barn burner, and I can't imagine how the State of Kentucky is doing right now, .....

lot's of smack-talkin' I'd assume...

LET'S GO JAYHAWKS !


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm just glad I'm going to be in Augusta in the immediate aftermath of that game. I can't stand UK fans when they are beating other teams....much less my own.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2012)

I got Kansas over Kentucky for all the marbles, kinda wondering if I should have picked the other way on that one.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 26, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I got Kansas over Kentucky for all the marbles, kinda wondering if I should have picked the other way on that one.


Kentucky over Kansas for me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm on a crazy run right now, that might net me about $35, so let's let the madness continue.


----------



## willsee (Mar 27, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> Very good match-ups in the final four.
> 
> This is interesting. Louisville and Kentucky both looked real good, that game should be a barn burner, and I can't imagine how the State of Kentucky is doing right now, .....
> 
> ...


There is a video on youtube of Kentucky fans burning a couch after they beat Baylor...you'd be proud.

But yes lots of trash talk


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't believe how far I have fallen ...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 27, 2012)

HAHA!!! I can't be last! :dance:


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 29, 2012)

willsee said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Very good match-ups in the final four.
> ...


couch burnin'....... musta had a WVU student transfer to Kentucky.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 29, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> couch burnin'....... musta had a WVU student transfer to Kentucky.


There's already plenty of stupid in Lexington...we don't need to import any from :wv: .


----------



## willsee (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## goodal (Mar 30, 2012)

:wv: imports


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 30, 2012)

One thing I know for SURE....I will NOT finish last, and have a little ability to trash talk, at least until tonights games are done.

FIRST PLACE for now!!! woohoo!


----------



## ktulu (Apr 3, 2012)

Winner winner chicken dinner!!

I thought after the first day my bracket was done. Last to first baby!!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Please pray for the couches.


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't look from work, but I'm assuming my prediction of last place came true.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 3, 2012)

THIS SUCKS !!!!

If Kansas coulda pulled something outta their ass last night, I would have won 5 different pools. One of them had a new Ipad going to first place. I would have raked in some cash from others, and of course some EB.com braggin' rights.

Instead, I sit here with a cup of bad coffee.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey DV, I will take care of the eb.com braggin' rights for ya


----------



## goodal (Apr 3, 2012)

Seconds a new high for me! UK #1 and I'm #2, not bad for using the eenie meenie minee moe technique.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2012)

So what's your prediction as to how long it will take the NCAA to vacate Calipari's championship season?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ About 5 years, then no one will give a shit, like USC in football


----------



## goodal (Apr 3, 2012)

I REALLY dont like him. He tries so hard to make everything he says can be made into a bumper sticker. Hes fake, phony and full of crap, BUT guys like playing for him. Yes we will probably have to forfeit the title in a couple years when they find out Calipari took Davis ACT for him or paid off Gilcrest massive gambling debts or highered hookers for Lambs Birthday party but for now Im going to enjoy that trophy for a little while.


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't believe that I LOST to someone that had TEN LESS correct picks than I did!! WTH!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 4, 2012)

those confidence (or what whatever they are called) points make a huge difference


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2012)

NCcarguy said:


> I can't believe that I LOST to someone that had TEN LESS *FEWER* correct picks than I did!! WTH!


Grammar hammer FTMFW.


----------



## goodal (Apr 4, 2012)

And I spent a grand total of about 45 seconds on my bracket. I knew the final four and championship I wanted and just had top cut all the rest out to get there.


----------

